# 6 years old male



## Tamer Mouhamed (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello , i have a pure breed male who is 6 years old , i love him too much , we have a great bond and want to have a puppy from him that to be like his father .
my question is do at this age i will get a well and strong puppies like the father ? , assuming that the female is pure breed and too strong too , or his age is old !!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

what your male will produce is more dependent on the quality of the female as you cannot expect him to "do it all"...at 6 years old, he should be health tested and his fertility checked before any attempt at breeding is done. Especially his hips and elbows.

There is a gentleman in Cairo who has a training facility and specializes in purebred GSDs and a group of people who do breed and show their dogs, bringing in judges from Germany every year. Have you been in contact with any of them? there are a few decent vets in Cairo that I know, including one from the states who could help with the x-rays I believe. 

Lee


----------



## Tamer Mouhamed (Aug 2, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> what your male will produce is more dependent on the quality of the female as you cannot expect him to "do it all"...at 6 years old, he should be health tested and his fertility checked before any attempt at breeding is done. Especially his hips and elbows.
> 
> There is a gentleman in Cairo who has a training facility and specializes in purebred GSDs and a group of people who do breed and show their dogs, bringing in judges from Germany every year. Have you been in contact with any of them? there are a few decent vets in Cairo that I know, including one from the states who could help with the x-rays I believe.
> 
> Lee


Thanks yes i do a health check for him requlary and for the female too ( just was concerned if he is too old to give strong pups ) .
about the men in egypt who breed and train GSD , yes there is good men but they focuse more on show line GSD , i working with work line GSD , yes there no much different but what i mean i focus on the quality of work line and want keep it pure . they focus on the apperance , i focus on it beside , the drive the , working ability etc ..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Tamer Mouhamed said:


> Thanks yes i do a health check for him requlary and for the female too ( just was concerned if he is too old to give strong pups ) .
> about the men in egypt who breed and train GSD , yes there is good men but they focuse more on show line GSD , i working with work line GSD , yes there no much different but what i mean i focus on the quality of work line and want keep it pure . they focus on the apperance , i focus on it beside , the drive the , working ability etc ..


I spent time with Hashem (Hashem El Dandarawy) the last time I was in Egypt - he has working dogs....he was traveling to Belgium to train with very experienced trainers...he was in teh WUSV when it was in Russia....he has working dogs....

I too have working line dogs...and train 

Lee


----------

